

Show HN: Introducing Blogvio – Integrate beautiful widgets into your website. - vuzum
http://www.blogvio.com

======
vuzum
_Some real life examples_

Our pitch on Roon: [http://andreipotorac.roon.io/from-blogvio-with-
love](http://andreipotorac.roon.io/from-blogvio-with-love)

On WIX: [http://hi8969.wix.com/vuzum](http://hi8969.wix.com/vuzum)

On Weebly: [http://vuzum.weebly.com/](http://vuzum.weebly.com/)

On WordPress: [http://www.andreipotorac.com/san-juan-2013-in-
coruna/](http://www.andreipotorac.com/san-juan-2013-in-coruna/)

On Tumblr: [http://blog.blogvio.com/post/62511677274/usability-
test-2](http://blog.blogvio.com/post/62511677274/usability-test-2)

On Blogger:
[http://bibliotecahellin.blogspot.com.es/](http://bibliotecahellin.blogspot.com.es/)
(scroll down)

Real user: [http://www.ciaraconlon.com/2013/why-you-should-try-for-a-
min...](http://www.ciaraconlon.com/2013/why-you-should-try-for-a-mind-like-
water/)

------
L_Rahman
Making the demo widget on the landing page switch to a stream of Paul Graham's
essays when visitors are arriving from HN is pretty clever.

The problem however is that it leaves most of the space above the fold empty.
I was wondering if some page elements hadn't loaded or if my AdBlock was
preventing them from doing so.

~~~
vuzum
We thought that is a good RSS feed to show the widget's functionality. :-)

Clicking on the widget title at the top will change it with a widget from a
different category.

